# MathCad 13 and 12 !



## Sriku (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi,

Is mathcad 13 or mathcad 12 supported in Microsoft Windows XP; Professional X64 Edition; Version 2003; Service Pack 2.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

System requirements for MathCAD 12:


> *Windows 2000 SP4, XP (32/64-bit), or later*
> Pentium/Celeron processor 300 MHz or higher; 400+ MHz recommended
> Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 or later
> MSXML 4 or later
> ...


Your error message is related to the license server.

Try temporarily disabling your firewall until you can get connected.

Can you ping flsmidth.net?


----------

